# Stuck in blue screen



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi I need some help plz if anyone that knows about the blue screen in window and can help me plz contact me on discord


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What is the blue screen error code and text?

Are you able to get back into Windows?


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

It's not the blue screen error it's this one


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Abdul02732962. I have removed your link to Discord as all replies must be given here in the forum.
You say you are stuck on this screen - what happens when you click on one of the options, like 'Startup Repair'?


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi Abdul02732962. I have removed your link to Discord as all replies must be given here in the forum.
> You say you are stuck on this screen - what happens when you click on one of the options, like 'Startup Repair'?


To be more specific this what I see:








And when I press continue the pc boots and comes back to the same thing


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

It looks like the Windows 10 system files are faulty or damaged.
Download the MediaCreationTool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
Click the "Download tool now" button.
Download to your desktop
Burn to a DVD or load onto a USB stick.

Boot your computer using Windows DVD or USB stick
Click Repair your computer in the lower left corner.
Select Troubleshoot > advanced options > select Automatic repair.

https://www.thewindowsclub.com/boot-or-repair-windows-10-using-the-installation-media


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

blues_harp28 said:


> It looks like the Windows 10 system files are faulty or damaged.
> Download the MediaCreationTool
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> Click the "Download tool now" button.
> ...


Ok I'm gonna try


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

blues_harp28 said:


> Keep us updated.


hi I'm really sorry for the late update, but I did what u told me and I got this


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

Abdul027329621 said:


> hi I'm really sorry for the late update, but I did what u told me and I got this
> View attachment 292284


Hi I think I got it but when I try to download windows, I get this message (If the selected partition contains files from a previous Windows installation, the files and folders will be moved to a folder named Windows.old. You will be able to access Windows.old, but you will not be able to use the previous Windows installation.)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You do not want to download and install Windows as you will overwrite all your files and data.

Starting the pc from the DVD or USB stick you created -Click on the Advanced Options > then choose Command Prompt.
At the command prompt window > Type or copy and paste *DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*
Press Enter on the keyboard.
Let it run to completion - and keep the command prompt window open.
Then Type *sfc /scannow*
Let it scan and repair/replace system files.
Restart your pc and see if that has helped.


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

blues_harp28 said:


> You do not want to download and install Windows as you will overwrite all your files and data.
> 
> Starting the pc from the DVD or USB stick you created -Click on the Advanced Options > then choose Command Prompt.
> At the command prompt window > Type or copy and paste *DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*
> ...


Hi, and sorry for the late update but now everything works thank you.
I have a question, I have a GTX 970 4GB and i7 as a cpu and 15gb ram, and I wonder if I can have two screens? The One I have now (60hz) and I'm ganna buy a new one (144 hz)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Abdul027329621 said:


> I have a question, I have a GTX 970 4GB and i7 as a cpu and 15gb ram, and I wonder if I can have two screens? The One I have now (60hz) and I'm ganna buy a new one (144 hz)


I'm not a hardware expert - when checking online many are saying yes.
But I will ask one of our hardware experts here to reply to you.


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

blues_harp28 said:


> I'm not a hardware expert - when checking online many are saying yes.
> But I will ask one of our hardware experts here to reply to you.


Ty


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The model number you provided can support up to 4 monitors.


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

Couriant said:


> The model number you provided can support up to 4 monitors.


Wait really, and I will get the full fps??


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In theory my coleague is quite correct
The 970 can display to four screens
However it cannot cope with four screens effectively for gaming or other video work at high resolution

I think you really wnated to know if your could have the TWO with one at 60hz refresh rate and one at 144hz refresh rate.


Abdul027329621 said:


> I have a question, I have a GTX 970 4GB and i7 as a cpu and 15gb ram, and I wonder if I can have two screens? *The One I have now (60hz) and I'm ganna buy a new one (144 hz)*


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database

Your card if it is the standard 970 has ONE HDMI, 3 Display Ports and ONE DVI
Some manufacturers of cards using the graphics processor of the 970 had different port arrangements
For instance - see the listings of the 970 on the link and you will notice that the
EVGA GTX 970 Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database
had different port arrangements namely 2 DVI, ONE HDMI and ONE Display Port.

However to get to the actual question - YES you can run two monitors with one at 144 and one at 60

You could use the 144 monitor for gaming and the 60 to display the desktop
The settings are done via the Nvidia control panel and windows settings - system - display - multiple displays

In reality you will find that at high resolution on the 144 with high FPS - frames per second the graphics may occasionally distort/lag

Is the 144hz monitor worth it with a gtx970? :: Hardware and Operating Systems (steamcommunity.com)

You may need to try different settings to get it working.

What ports does the proposed purchase monitor have

Is the 144 - G-SYNC
G-SYNC | NVIDIA Developer
As it appears that the 970 cannot cope with that very well
G-SYNC 144hz 1080P GTX 970 MSI I5 46 | NVIDIA GeForce Forums

Supported NVIDIA GPUs for G-SYNC | Blur Busters

G-Sync & G-Sync HDR System Requirements (nvidia.com) 
NOTE 970 is not capable of GSync on HDR
So as mentioned below - cost of this monitor is a worthwhile consideration.

===================

gtx 970 enough for 144hz 1080 p ? - Graphics Cards - Linus Tech Tips

You may find that the 100Hz setting on the monitor refresh rate rather than 144 will give you satisfactory results.

I do not suggest you are but in case you are in any way unsure do not confuse refresh rate of the monitor with Frames per second - FPS
FPS vs Refresh Rate - How to Choose Best Monitor? (technotification.com)

Finally you can eliminate any risk of course with the 144 by simply buying a cheaper 60Hz

HP V24 (24" ) FHD Monitor, 1ms response time - HP Store UK

Depending on your future plans one could say that the cost of a good quality 144 especially with Gsync etc is wasted on your setup
Of course if the monitor is a purchase for use in the foreseeable future on a new system - then that changes the situation

If you do go ahead connect the 144 DP and the 60hz HDMI

*I know there is a lot of information in my post but I have tried to cover everything to ensure you do not spend too much on the monitor and find you have wasted your money - unless as I said, it is a purhase with the future sysem you may use - in mind*


----------



## Abdul027329621 (Nov 20, 2021)

that's a lot of info 😅 Ty you so much. Can you plz help my find a good and cheap craphi*c card. Any thing that's under 300$ I can get…*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I casnnot understand - your reply to my post 17
You asked


Abdul027329621 said:


> I have a question, *I have a GTX 970 4GB* and i7 as a cpu and 15gb ram, and I wonder* if I can have two screens? The One I have now (60hz) and I'm ganna buy a new one (144 hz)*


and I provided an extensive explanation.

If you HAVE the GTX970 - why have you suddenly changed your question to


Abdul027329621 said:


> Can you plz help my find a good and cheap craphi*c card.*


Good luck with it, I do not think I can assist you further.


----------

